# WOW! Billy Keys WOW!



## knickman5000 (Jul 17, 2002)

did anyone see billy keys play yesterday he was amazin the knicks should sign him until williams is 100%. then when williams is 100%. make a buyout for wards contract a make keys the backup. He was slamming and blocking for a pg and hiiting the three. He looks like a good pg to me. what do u guys think?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

He was very impressive. Played good defense. Hit the outside jumper. Filled up the stat sheet with points,rebounds,assissts,steals. I like him.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

It's not that hard to look amazing when Brandon Armstrong is the defender. He doesn't defend anyone.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BBallFan *
> It's not that hard to look amazing when Brandon Armstrong is the defender. He doesn't defend anyone.


Perhaps. But Keys had a very good 1st game also.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm not that familiar with how he's done/looked besides that game... but I do know that you shouldn't really look much into how he did against Brandon Armstrnog.

By the way, was that the guy who came right out of highschool a few years back, and never got picked? The name sounds really familiar.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BBallFan *
> I'm not that familiar with how he's done/looked besides that game... but I do know that you shouldn't really look much into how he did against Brandon Armstrnog.
> 
> By the way, was that the guy who came right out of highschool a few years back, and never got picked? The name sounds really familiar.


Dunno if this is the guy you speak of but Keys was never drafted. I do think he went to college not sure tho. He played overseas last year... About Armstrong, He has been really dissapointing huh? Well looks like Slay is a keeper so just get rid of the guy. I heard Armstrong has a poor work ethic and Byron Scott isnt too happy with him. Is this true?


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

The coaching staff just hates that Brandon Armstrong doesn't play good defense, and it usually seems like he doesn't even try on the defensive end. His one mission to work on at the summer-leagues was to work on his defense, and he's looked horrible at it.


----------

